# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  PRS

## (امید)

با سلام
اگه اشتباه نکردم و PRS  مربوط به فاکسپرو است , لطفا بگین چی هست؟
من باید یه سری اطلاعات رو به PRS تبدیل ( یا انتقال بدم ) .

ممنون می شم اگه تجربه ای در این مورد داشته باشین راهنمایی کنید.

امید

----------


## Afshinpour

تا جایی که من میدونم اینها برنامه (Prozedur) های SQL هستند که زیر DBASE IV نوشته شدن. اگر کسی هم اونها رو زیر ویژوال فاکسپرو میخواد اجرا کنه حتما با مشکل مواجه میشه و باید  اونها رو کلا بازنویسی کنه.

البته یک مورد دیگه از این فرمت هم وجود داره که به بحث ما مربوط نمیشه ولی جهت اطلاع بد نیست که بدونین:

 زیر ورد پرفکت این نوع فرمت درایورهای چاپگر ها هستند.

موفق باشین.

----------

